# Importing classic car to Mexico as permanent resident



## Thunderbird65 (11 mo ago)

What is the current process and associated fees associated with importing a classic 1965 Ford Thunderbird from the US to Mexico as an expatriate American now permanent resident of Mexico? And does anybody have a broker recommendation?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

About all I can tell you is I think it is eligible for permanent importation because it is over 25 years old, and the brokers know the process.

I sold my 95 vette (single owner, excellent condition, 70k miles) because I didn't think it would survive well here. Parking is just too constricted, too many (high) speed bumps, too many large pot-holes, too much of a thief-magnet, and too dangerous to drive through cartel territory. But it was a big sacrifice to make for me, the hardest thing I had to do in moving here.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

I sold my beautiful 56 Chevy that I owned for over 30 years and did not like the idea. Now that we have been here for 4 years, I know it was the right thing to do. The neighbor that bought it had coveted it for years and is happy so I am too; for all the above stated reasons I know it would not do well here.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Bad place for a great Classic. The roads will kill it. Likely to be stolen. When I park on a Mexican parking lot I try to get close to the store. I also take 2 spaces so I do not get door dings. Your Beauty would never be the same. Mexicans love classics and I do see quite a few. But I suspect they are not driven very often.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

That was my conclusion. I have seen may great cars here in Merida, there are a few classic car groups that I would wish to connect with. I don't think we would have been happy stressing about the Chevy, especially driving it with road conditions and pothole the size of a VW bug.....Thanks for the thoughts, guys


----------

